# Evil cat



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

How long have you had her? My cat takes at least few weeks before trusting anyone or allowing them to pet her.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

lynn0624rj said:


> How long have you had her? My cat takes at least few weeks before trusting anyone or allowing them to pet her.


We've had her for almost seven years. hahaha


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yes, that is definitely a cat with an attitude. Glad she's coming around.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It's sweet that she's warming up now.  I volunteer at our local SPCA to pet the cats...they really can be capricious! I worked with one the other day that was begging for attention and when she got it, jumped and started biting and scratching me. They are fascinating creatures.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We have four cats.
Jasmine, aka, Grumpy, has bitten me three times. Now I know to keep my hands out of reach. Funny thing, she loves to sleep on my pillow and wrap her paws around my head.She likes to snuggle, but on her own terms.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Must be a torti


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jen & Brew said:


> Must be a torti


She is!how did you know?


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha yes! She has lots of attitude. 

When my SO and I were first together, (our) cat Bifacus used to attack my head in the middle of the night. I would wake up and Bif would be attacking my skull with all four clawed-paws while biting. She and I are close now, but I'm sure that I still have scars. She still loves to give random love-bites every so often though and sleeps on my pillow.
Cats have a "special" relationships with humans..haha


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> She is!how did you know?


Because all tortie's are evil!!


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a cat that was like that. She mostly snuggled with me, but only when she wanted to. She would hide when anyone came over. Some of our close friends didn't even know we had a cat for years. It was just her with DH and I for 5 years before our son was born. Then she started to come out a little more since she wasn't getting as much attention. Then after we moved we got a chihuahau, then another cat. She finally decided she better come to us anytime we are close or she isn't going to get any attention. lol. We eventually got rid of the chihuaha and got our golden Milla. The dog doesn't go upstairs, so whenever I'm up there, my cat is always with me no matter where I am.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

awww! It's nice that she's found a sort of special time for you two


----------

